# Civil unrest, rioting & looting.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Or.......in another term, _the election_. Businesses across the USA are boarding up and hiring armed security. "Heavily armed" security was mentioned several times. High-end residential towers doing the same. I guess the millionaires don't wanna be bothered by it all.

No matter which way the election swings, there are gonna be those that want to destroy given the chance. I suspect they will find ample opportunities.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I really hope not however, I also believe there are many Americans who will not stand for riots, looting and destruction in their communities. It may happen in central cities where the residential concentration is not strong but not in the suburbs or rural small towns. People will end up dead if they come into those areas and attempt to incite any physical confrontations.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I sure hope it doesn't turn out as bad as some are preparing for. We are safe in our community, and the likely hood of it happening here is basically zero. 

But.......the rioters and looters have had free reign for the most part, and they know that. Now that they've had a good taste of it, they're not likely to forget it anytime soon.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I am in a residential area of a city. When the George Floyd riots were going on, our black ex Leo mayor told people peaceful protest is fine. Don’t do anything else, and we had no destruction. I am hoping the same will prevail here again regardless of the outcome. There are, however, many armed residents in this town. I tend to think locals will not be stupid enough to try anything, but we’ll see. The nearest large city is Atlanta and I expect there will be problems there if anywhere. My other concern is that Georgia is trending Blue, and that’s not good.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

I never thought I would see the day when people feel the need to board up and arm themselves because an election is coming, but here we are. 
For the most part dem 'strongholds' are where the problems are. (Riots that is). That should tell any thinking person who to vote for but well, here we are...

Sam


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Dems are the ones getting rid of cash bail systems and turning jail into a thing of the past. Take a look at NY. They are spurring the mega increase of repeat offense crime because there is no deterrent. It will come down to having to be armed for your own safety. Dems are effin anti society anti law and order idiots. I hope every one of them is a victim of their own foolish conduct.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shooting someone during protests/ riots is not gonna be an easy or actual situation.
Being prepared,, you're still obligated to use deadly physical in lawful-circumstances.
You better know what's justifiable according to the law.
The Dems created such a great precedence of the law enforcements response to such activity, that the mob knows it can succeed with rioting / looting. Stand Down Orders were Common Blue State Orders

There may be days before the elections actual outcome is determined.
Cities will be be depleted of anything of value to loot.
That's when they start to venture out further to new hunting grounds.
ANIMALS instinctively do the same ( hunting grounds )
We are dealing with animals of the human kind,
GREAT JOB FROM THE DEMOCRATS GIVING THE GREEN LIGHT.
THE DEMS DONT HAVE A TURNOFF SWITCH.
Once again our lovely Democrats going to extreme measures without any regards to civilian security.
The Dems have been running things without any regards to their own constituents. They'll somehow LIE their WAY OUT . Americans will buy into it, spin it hard on the MEDIA. And somehow it'll be TRUMPS FAULT.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

RK3369 said:


> Dems are the ones getting rid of cash bail systems and turning jail into a thing of the past. Take a look at NY. They are spurring the mega increase of repeat offense crime because there is no deterrent. It will come down to having to be armed for your own safety. Dems are effin anti society anti law and order idiots. I hope every one of them is a victim of their own foolish conduct.


Just like chicago, the little darlings are out on the street before the police even have the crime reports in the system.
Of course it is now called peaceful protesting with a 65 inch tv under your arm.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> Shooting someone during protests/ riots is not gonna be an easy or actual situation.
> Being prepared,, you're still obligated to use deadly physical in lawful-circumstances.
> You better know what's justifiable according to the law.
> The Dems created such a great precedence of the law enforcements response to such activity, that the mob knows it can succeed with rioting / looting. Stand Down Orders were Common Blue State Orders
> ...


I agree it's not gonna be open season. I'm talking about someone showing up at my front or back door trying to light fire to my house. That's likely going to require the use of deadly force on my part and we do have the castle doctrine here, for whatever it will be worth during a riot.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> I agree it's not gonna be open season. I'm talking about someone showing up at my front or back door trying to light fire to my house. That's likely going to require the use of deadly force on my part and we do have the castle doctrine here, for whatever it will be worth during a riot.


I agree exactly, being prepared is essential as bread n water.
Like you said, we must maintain our perspective as to when deadly physical force is required without a Doubt.

My personal rule of thought as to when deadly physical force is required....
If you have to think about it, it's probably not required.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I never want to have to resort to it but, if there is no option, I train to be ready to use it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

All this was laid out in " Rules for Radicals" Bottom up top down chaos, civil unrest, un checked crime. This gets people crying for the government to provide safety for them regardless of how it is done.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's going to get worse before it gets any better.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think it’s coming down to the haves proving to the have nots that there’s no free lunch any more. You want to exist here, put something into the pot. Nobody owes you anything. You are not entitled to just take without putting something back. It’s no longer a one way street.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have never worried about those who voiced their plans before an engagement.
It is the quiet ones who are the most effective at achieving their goals.


RK3369 said:


> I agree it's not gonna be open season. I'm talking about someone showing up at my front or back door trying to light fire to my house. That's likely going to require the use of deadly force on my part and we do have the castle doctrine here, for whatever it will be worth during a riot.


GW


----------

